# T and T market crayfish



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone know what kind of crayfish they sell at T&T market? We had a student in high school buy 2 and bring them in for a presentation. They are a good size. 

What do they need to survive in an aquarium? Or should i pass on them?


----------

